
Alzheimer's could be the most catastrophic impact of junk food  - icey
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/sep/10/alzheimers-junk-food-catastrophic-effect
======
icey
Version with sources can be found here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4507694>

